# Euro Tec Manual



## matatouille (Feb 15, 2020)

Hello.

I have recently just bought an air compressor for a person on ebay. He didn't have the manual and I was wondering if you guys could help me find the manual for it. It has taken me ages and I still haven't found the manual on the internet.



The Air Compressor is Called "Euro Tec Air Equipment 10 2hp Air compressor."



I need the manual to find out the specs and features on the air compressor.

And most importantly I need it to find out how to do maintenance like the oil type and how much I have to put in it.

Thanks.


----------

